# (Closed)



## Xcourt560x (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi guys. I been seeing the front tie shirt on a lot of wishlists so I thought I’d open my town up. Today Abel’s is selling:
front-tie button-down shirt
striped halter dress
striped maxi dress
ribbon straw hat
frilly skirt
just to name a few notable items. (Everything pictured below) Kicks is also here today. Just post below your name and island name and I’ll pm dodo code. I’ll do this 1 at a time so everyone can shop in peace 
This will be avaliable till 9pm PST.


----------



## stargurg (Jun 5, 2020)

i would love to visit please, if you're still open!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello! would love to visit if you are still available


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well please! Thank you!


----------



## Sidney2518 (Jun 5, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Licorice (Jun 5, 2020)

Name: Renee
Island: Opu
i can bring you some hybrids as tip


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 5, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Name: Renee
> Island: Opu
> i can bring you some hybrids as tip


Don’t worry it’s completely free  I’ll send u dodo in a few mins once the person ahead is finish


----------



## Taishan (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi. May I visit? Taishan from Kurohime


----------



## lili (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit too please!  
(lili from valyria)


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 5, 2020)

lili said:


> I'd love to visit too please!
> (lili from valyria)


I’ll pm dodo once person ahead is all finished


----------

